# What EXACTLY are the underwriting questions



## Pauline1954 (Mar 30, 2019)

What EXACTLY are the underwriting questions to pass before a person can switch medicare plans? And are there any agencies that will do this without underwriting? 

Thanks


----------



## GreenSky (Mar 31, 2019)

Pauline1954 said:


> What EXACTLY are the underwriting questions to pass before a person can switch medicare plans? And are there any agencies that will do this without underwriting?
> 
> Thanks


The concern from most companies are oxygen use, defib, etc.  Controlled diabetes is usually no issue nor would HBP, cholesterol, and other "minor" issues.

If you want to know EXACTLY, you need to get an application from every company and review the questions.

Rick


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 31, 2019)

Thank you Rick. I am hoping next year my husband can change to a supplement plan. But, im not sure at all. Hopefully no issues this year. He had a balloon proceedure about 5 years ago.

Thank you


----------



## GreenSky (Apr 2, 2019)

Pauline1954 said:


> Thank you Rick. I am hoping next year my husband can change to a supplement plan. But, im not sure at all. Hopefully no issues this year. He had a balloon proceedure about 5 years ago.
> 
> Thank you



Are you sure he can't change this year?  Angioplasty 5 years ago probably won't be an issue now.

Rick


----------



## Slange55 (Apr 8, 2019)

If he is  at the 5 year mark he should be able to start looking now at his options with most companies. He will be able to show he is under control with everything with any meds but he should be able to start looking now. If he is on an Advantage plan he won't be able to change until 2020.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 8, 2019)

I always advise posters asking questions about Medicare to contact Social Security and not seek answers on a message board.  The chances of a correct answer on these boards is problematic and this is a serious subject.


----------



## GreenSky (Apr 9, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> I always advise posters asking questions about Medicare to contact Social Security and not seek answers on a message board.  The chances of a correct answer on these boards is problematic and this is a serious subject.



Medicare won't be able to answer questions about qualifying for a supplement, nor will Social Security.  However I don't disagree with using them as as source for some information.

Rick


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 9, 2019)

When GreenSky (Rick) applied for insurance for my wife, it was denied because of her drug use!!!!!
I told Rick that she only takes 2 drugs daily..

The reporting agency sent Rick a copy of her drug history and there was 46 out of 92 entries that where not hers!!! (over 5 years)  It was for another woman in a different State!! Rick contacted the dispensing Pharmacy and got the records straightened out and we were approved by the underwriters.


----------

